# 5spd help



## sokr915 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a 1999 altima 5spd and I am able to put it into gear without it stalling. Which makes it not drivable. Is this my clutch or what is wrong with my car? Any info is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you mean you are, "not able to put it into gear without it stalling?" Does it stall when you have it in gear and your foot is depressing the clutch pedal or does it stall when you are releasing the clutch pedal? If it's when the pedal is depressed, I would suspect an engine issue...ie improper base idle setting, faulty AAC valve, leaking intake manifold gasket, etc. If it stalls when you release the clutch pedal, I would be thinking transmission or brake issue..ie locked up brake or brakes or something jammed or broken inside the trans or a pressure plate/clutch issue.


----------



## sokr915 (Aug 31, 2009)

It doesnt stall at all. I can have my foot off the clutch and I can put it into gear. I can hear it clicking into gear when I move the shifter.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Oh... Well, in that case, it sounds like your clutch disc is shot and you need a new clutch!


----------



## sokr915 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you very much, that was what I wanted to hear. Was hoping it wasnt the transmission.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be, but the most likely cause would be a worn out clutch disc. You really won't know until the trans is removed and the clutch inspected. Nissan offers their "Key Value" clutch kits that are very good and competitively priced versus aftermarket kits.


----------



## sokr915 (Aug 31, 2009)

I ordered a clutch from rockauto.com, so I will be taking it apart this week to see what wrong. Have any tips for the clutch install? I've never done one on a FWD car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Mounting the clutch to the engine is no different, only the removal of the trans. I drain the fluid out (some don't) because I don't like gear oil dripping out of the differential while I'm working! Make sure you have a big breaker bar or a good impact gun because some of those trans mounting bolts to the engine can be tough to break loose. I usually replace the diff seals while I have the trans out. Make sure the rear main seal is not leaking, otherwise, it would be a good time to replace that, as well. IIRC, you need to remove the center crossmember, so you'll need to support the engine from either the top or with a jack from the bottom. Remove the air box out of the way. All in all, it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## sokr915 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you very much. That will be very helpful. It can still be the clutch even though I still have pressure in the pedal right? Someone said it might be the input shaft, is that at all likely?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Possible, but I really haven't seen many input shafts break. Most likely it's the clutch. You would still have pressure in the pedal because, when you depress it, you are still pushing the throwout bearing again the springs of the pressure plate. If the clutch disc is worn out, you'll be able to put the trans in gear but nothing will happen.


----------

